# Warning PG-13: How Would You Mill This One?



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm thinking if you harvested it in the morning,........ it may yield more. :laughing:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Watch fer the censors!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Roger Newby said:


> Watch fer the censors!!!



You mean like a mod that would censor a picture of a woman leaning against a tree limb? Do you think a mod really would? I mean . . . woody? 


(Glad there wasn't a couple of huge burls under that limb. )

.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Hey TT:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

horny dam tree cut him cut him down :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is obscene. It's huge! Must be a black walnut....


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Glad there wasn't a couple of huge burls under that limb.
> .


It's time to delete my post. If it's caused any concern then it's time. My poor attempt at humor caused you the moderators to take time out of your busy day to address this issue. My apologies. I too wish to stay in good standings so I'll voluntarily remove my comments. I apologize also to anyone else out that it may have offended.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm thinking I better get Daren and Leo to look at this thread. Getting a little close to the line I think. If it disappears you'll know they shot it down. :yes:


[sneaky way to let them take the heat]:shifty:

.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

TT, 
If this thread is close to the line, then please take it down.

I would rather remain a member in good standing than to
be repremanded for ify content!

We had our fun.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I got feedback. Both think it's okay to leave up but one of them added the PG-13 warning. It's not as easy as you might think to make the right call on every single thing that happens here, so I never have a problem getting another opinion or two. 

When deciding whether to delete a thread you can be too hard, but you can be too soft also. So if you don't get it just right some members will give the you nickname of Richard Cranium. 





:innocent:​
.






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> TT,
> If this thread is close to the line, then please take it down.
> 
> I would rather remain a member in good standing than to
> ...


Everyone who's in the thread is in good standing. I posted it instead of just PMing my fellow mods, to serve as a friendly reminder so it doesn't get out of hand. Like one of them said "It's just boner jokes". :lol:

If anything I might delete my posts as I think I have ruined it now. Sorry ;bout that. :sad:



.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That sure beats a hay hook hanging out of a tree.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*oddball limb*

I remember hearing about Native American Indians Marking trails by bending limbs in weird shapes like that one. Perhaps that was the case here.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Offensive? Not to me. But then, some say I'm too stupid to be offended. 
It's a TREE LIMB for gosh sake!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm guessing that tree is at least 60 years old. If it was in it's 20s, she would be hanging from it. :shifty: I just made a few enemies :laughing:

In some of the other forums I frequent, we tag them as NSFW (not safe for work) so all know that the content may be offensive.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I am thinking that the tree is in "Constitution Grove" in Indiana. The 25,000 acres set aside for the repair of the USS Constitution. That tree has been trained for years by young volunteers that sit on it everyday to make a tree that is suitable for producing ship knees.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's nothing to mill can you imagine cutting the burls out of this monster.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....


----------

